# Car Dealers - Malaga/Granada or surrounding areas



## sim4maz (Jan 15, 2013)

We move across to Spain in August and think we will buy a car there once we have our NIE. Can anyone recommend a reliable/trustworthy dealer in region (ideally English speaking as our Spanish is still weak although improving). Prefer dealer to private as cant face the paperwork hassles! Need a big family wagon. Any advice welcomed. Thanks!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

sim4maz said:


> We move across to Spain in August and think we will buy a car there once we have our NIE. Can anyone recommend a reliable/trustworthy dealer in region (ideally English speaking as our Spanish is still weak although improving). Prefer dealer to private as cant face the paperwork hassles! Need a big family wagon. Any advice welcomed. Thanks!


Have a look on AutoScout24: Coches de ocasión, vehículos usados, coche segunda mano It is a website that has mostly dealers on there. I think there are a few in the Málaga area but as in UK and elsewhere "reliable/trustworthy car dealer" is a bit of an oxymoron. We have been fortunate in our purchases but one comes from this village and the other is the Citroen main dealer. Bear in mind that you are more likely to be ripped off by an expat than a main dealer, the former take advantage of the fact that you don't speak Spanish whereas the latter has ties/family/etc in the area and can't just flee the scene of the dirty deed.


----------



## sim4maz (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks, will check it out.


----------

